# Help with Pulled Adductor..



## Sarah (Oct 7, 2004)

About three months ago I pulled my right inner thigh while partner stretching.

I have tried everything, ice pack's, heat pack's, deep heat, not to mention when I get frustrated giving it a thump!

It seems to be getting tighter, my side splits are now worse than when I first started 1 year ago! but I do seem to be able to go deeper into the stretch when I put some pressure on the muscle???

My kicks are suffering as well, I worked so hard over this last year to try and get my kick's head height and I was almost there when this happened, when kicking with my right leg I try to focus on keeping the kick low, but my kick always end's up going high, which results in my jumping around the dojo in pain!!

Our Dojo's physiotherapist wont be coming back for a while, and I dont like going to other physio's, so If anyone could share some advice, tips, experiences it would be much appreciated.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 7, 2004)

hi sarah
i have a shiatsu therapy background, and ive suffered this same injury. very painful....the best thing for this muscle is to let it heal, and then gradually working back into your routine. when it happened to me i decided to tough it out and train like normal, but all i ended up with was a painful leg that took forever to heal. any massage to the affected area is good at reducing inflammation speeding the healing time.

shawn


----------



## Sarah (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks BlackCat, would you know of any shiatsu points I can manipulate to speed things along??


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 7, 2004)

the best way to treat it, is by applying finger pressure to the affected area. this action will speed the recovery by stimulation of nerves, reduction in inflammation and pain. keep the hot and cold therapy going as well.....twice a day for 1/2 hour each time......5 mins hot, 5 mins cold.

shawn


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 7, 2004)

That's all I was going to say. You need a good massage and stretch but lightly stretch little by little. My left hamstring is pulled and I'm getting it stretched every morning by the athletic trainer at the gym. He applies a heat pack on the ham. for 10 minutes then helps stretch it. I have another sparring class to teach on the 23rd of this month and it has to be 100%.


----------



## Bammx2 (Oct 7, 2004)

All the advice is good here so far.....

But you should be prepared.
It takes some people up to 6 months for that muscle to heal...it did on me.
 Depends on the person and thier day to day lifestyle.
Better to let it heal in 6 months(or less) than to aggrivate for longer.

Patience and time:asian:


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 3, 2004)

some really good advice above!!

I would agree that to return to a normal training regime with injury is just crazy!!  The stretches sound like a good idea, but rub down with tiger balm or a good linament _before_ you begin the sesh, then while at your longest point without too much pain, give yourself a good strong rub through the whole area.  After the rub, put a little more length on it, maybe working to slight angles and release slowly.  After the stretch, get rid of it completely ( ie have a wash or good towel down) and go back to your cold press/pack/cream .

I had a nightmare train ride from hell in CHina a few months back ( 17 + hrs, standing on alternate feet in various angles, sqeezed between whatever inches of sporadic space was available - think ma contortion meets stances they haven't even created yet)  and could literally not walk more than a step for the first day.  Stretched it out as above and went from elephantitis and legitimate pain, to  back into full routine within the week!  

happy healing

BL


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 4, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> About three months ago I pulled my right inner thigh while partner stretching.
> 
> I have tried everything, ice pack's, heat pack's, deep heat, not to mention when I get frustrated giving it a thump!
> 
> ...


If you don't like going to other physio's, I would say advice from people who may or may not know the nature of your injury is kind of dangerous relatively speaking.  Get over the dislike, see your doctor and explain the history and get a referral to a PT (Possibly with a sport background) there are so many other things that could be going wrong as sympathetic injuries, cyclical reinjury because you are not letting it heal (which could be increasing scar tissue development...) and other things.

Seek direct medical consult if it has been going on this long without significant relief.

I let a shoulder injury that seemed minor go and just kept working through it and now it is a chronic thing.  I don't know for sure if medical attention early on would have made a difference, but I know now it would have been nice to have done something decisive about it.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 4, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of a scene from The Program where the coach asks Darnell Jefferson if he is hurt or injured. Darnell asks the coach what's the difference. The coach replies well if your hurt you can still play but if your injured you cant.


   I think in this situation you might be injured. Definitely take some time off to heal properly and go see a sports medicine doctor that will accurately diagnose your injury and be able to provide you with a recovery plan. I know how annoying it is to have an injury and not being able to train, but dont make that injury worse. Listen to your body.

    I hope that you have a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.

-Vadim


----------



## wynnema (Apr 8, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> About three months ago I pulled my right inner thigh while partner stretching.
> 
> I have tried everything, ice pack's, heat pack's, deep heat, not to mention when I get frustrated giving it a thump!
> 
> ...


Thats why partner stretching is a bad idea.  Hope it heals soon


----------

